# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  energía Fotovoltaica

## Dinasti2

Investigando una duda del porque nuestro país o muchos se pudieran sostener de la energías renovables como la energía solar y paneles  también esta energía se genera por medio de la radicación solar y es una energía alterna de muchas más pero su costo es alto este tema me ayudo a desarrollarlo un poco más la empresa FRANCOR  y su grandioso artículo de la energía fotovoltaica la energía sustentable con paneles solares. Les pondré parte de este gran artículo y si desean verlo completo les dejare en la parte de abajo un link confiable. Para empezar a concientizar  para un futuro las energías sustentables.
Esta energía fotovoltaica es un tipo de energía solar, la cual produce electricidad de origen renovable obtenida directamente de la radiación solar, a través de una célula fotovoltaica.
Una planta solar fotovoltaica, necesita para su correcto funcionamiento; paneles fotovoltaicos para la captación solar y los inversores para la transformación continua de la corriente en corriente alterna. Además de seguidores solares, cableado, plantas de concentración fotovoltaica, etc. Energía Fotovoltaica la energía sustentable de la radiación solar | FrancorTemas similares: Energía solar Artículo: Más de 12 mil pobladores sustituyen energía tradicional por energía renovable la energía eólica una fuente de energía alterna. Energia Solar La energía limpia de las excretas pecuarias

----------

